# soft harness and bed for puppy



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm looking at the Puppia soft harness for my puppy. My pup measures 7" in the neck and 11 in the chest. 

the puppia harness is 8.27 in the neck and 11.22 in the chest. 

Will puppy grow out of this in a matter of weeks? Maybe a I should get the Rite-Size Puppia Harness which is adjustable but not sold in XS. The small is a little bigger - will it be too big for puppy right now?

beds - my breeder suggested doggonesmartbed - 2 foot round. They're a bit pricey and just wondering will puppy grow out of this? If not, I can make the investment now but if in weeks the bed will be too big maybe I should get something else.

Any suggestions??

Just four more days :whoo:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

ooops! I meant if in weeks the bed will be too small. My pup should be about 12 pounds as an adult. So is a two foot bed big enough?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

beds are fantastic, but often times some good ol' towels or soft blankets do just as well!! these little guys LOVE to make "nests"!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Lori,

Pam measured Cheers/Maccabee and his measurements were the same as your pup's. I bought the Puppia xsmall soft harness. The chest strap is adjustable, and I think it will fit. The neck "loop" is not adjustable, since it is 1-1/4 inch larger than the puppy's neck, it should be fine. If the harness does NOT fit my puppy, I'll let you know so you can get a different one before you puck up your puppy.

As you know, I haven't purchased a bed, just the thick pad (sold as a bed) for the crate.



loriabigail said:


> I'm looking at the Puppia soft harness for my puppy. My pup measures 7" in the neck and 11 in the chest.
> 
> the puppia harness is 8.27 in the neck and 11.22 in the chest.
> 
> ...


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I'm looking at the Puppia soft harness for my puppy. My pup measures 7" in the neck and 11 in the chest.
> 
> the puppia harness is 8.27 in the neck and 11.22 in the chest.
> 
> ...


Everyone plug your ears for this suggestion -- for a small puppy - my Sasha I went to the cat section and found a small cuddle bed for much less than the cost of a dog bed. You might look and see if you can tell the difference. Also, check Big Lots and Costco. Linda


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

that's a fabulous idea. dog beds are so expensive and many of them are so poorly made. I want something that is made of a canvas cotton. I'll keep lookin'


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

For a bed both of my Hav's LOVE the* Petco Fleece Paw Collection Box Bed. * (sorry, I don't know how to post a link but you can go to Petco.com and see them.) They have each had one for over 2 years and even though they have other beds throughout the house these are the ones they are ALWAYS in. They are inexpensive (under $20 online) you can throw them in the washer and they wash up great. (which is good when you have a puppy because accidents happen ) Maddux is 12 lbs and Jax is 10.5 lbs. and they fit in the bed just fine. They have bigger beds that they could stretch out more in but like I said I always find them in the "Petco" beds. If you find that your puppy likes to stretch out more to sleep than curl up you could always find a different one later on. We have had these for over 2 years and they have been washed numerous times and we have only had to sew up a couple holes along the seam but it was an easy fix. They get great reviews on the Petco site.

Good luck with your new puppy!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked up a very nice bed last night at Costco. It looks like this, but in a different color/pattern. It was about $21.

I don't even have the puppy yet (tomorrow!) and I've already spent a ton of $$!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

It looks good for now imusing a pillow waterproof cover and quilted cotton sham 
i too have spent lots of money
btw have you set up your xpen. Mine seems wobbly. Wondering what ive done wrong also using clear heavy shower liner for floor

TWO MORE DAYS


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

GREAT thread! :whoo:

Are harnesses LIKE this one http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3046335&lmdn=Dog+Collars,+Tags+&amp;+Leashes bad? I got one LIKE this one, should I return it? Is there any reason I shouldn't use that kind???

I got a pet bed at Petsmart for 12.99. It's LIKE this one http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11393839 but it is not that color and has a dog face embroidered on. It's cute. It'll get too small at some point, but I figure by then it'll be time to replace it anyways.

Did you go crazy with toys like I did, loriabigail?? My hubby thinks I'm crazy for buying SO many toys! Can't help it though! He needs lots!!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

What kind of xpen did you get that seems wobbley, the wire kind? We got a plastic one and it seems decently sturdy. We put linoleum under our xpen, but I don't see why a shower liner wouldn't work, though, I kind of wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you getting a new puppy?
I haven't gone crazy with the toys calll me nuts but i like going to the pet store with my dog so that he can help me pick them out
I did that every birthday with my molly. Always llet her pick from a few toys i'd put on the floor for her to choose from did this almost 17 years!!!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the wire kind


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

YEP! TOMORROW! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> It looks good for now imusing a pillow waterproof cover and quilted cotton sham
> i too have spent lots of money
> btw have you set up your xpen. Mine seems wobbly. Wondering what ive done wrong also using clear heavy shower liner for floor
> 
> TWO MORE DAYS


I just set up my pen. I'm using a heavy plastic pen that my siter used for her twin daughters when they were very small and needed to be contained. I will eventually get a wire expen. I've got the bed at one end and the litter box at the other end. There are about 2 feet between the litter box and the bed. I put a piece of marine vinyl (Pam's recommendation) under it all to protect the floor. I'd post apic, but I haven't inured out how to do so from my iPad.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> YEP! TOMORROW! :whoo: :whoo:


that's so exciting. please post a picture. I'm getting my puppy on Sunday. so many new puppies coming to the forum !!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ross, Marshalls, places like that have cheap(ish) dog beds. After they get gross I just toss them and replace, and these dogs love digging in their beds!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One thing to remember is that although they probably won't start for a few weeks, puppies chew... A lot. I bought several nice, expensive beds, and when Kodi started teething, he started ripping them up. I took them away to save them and he slept on either towels or folded up fleece from Joann Fabric until he was well over ayear old. 

He also learned that he could get his teeth into the marine vinyl, and pull it up off the floor. In the process, besides exposing the floor, he moved EVERYTHING inside the ex-pen around, spilled his water, etc. i got a vinyl flooring remnant from Home Depot, and that is heavy enough and stiff enough that it can't be lifted off the dloor by the most determined Hav puppy!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

that is so funny. thanks karen. I didn't realize they were that strong! 

tomorrow is the big day!! Lots to do today.


----------



## Carol2012 (Feb 21, 2012)

My husband and I purchased a Halo Bed from Petco it was a bit pricey but Jackson loves this bed.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

The lovely bed I purchased at Costco for Maccabee went back on Saturday. Maccabee managed to open the zipper and bite out chunks of the inner foam bed! Thankfully he didn't swallow an foam.

I think the Kings train their pups to open zippers. :biggrin1: LoriAbigail's Cooper unzipped her sweater upon their first meeting. And now Maccabee unzipped his bed.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> ooops! I meant if in weeks the bed will be too small. My pup should be about 12 pounds as an adult. So is a two foot bed big enough?


Plan ahead hun' within the next year or two, you will get MHS (Multiple Hav Syndrome) and you'll be back and the King's for another pup. Buy a bed that will fit two dogs! :biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> The lovely bed I purchased at Costco for Maccabee went back on Saturday. Maccabee managed to open the zipper and bite out chunks of the inner foam bed! Thankfully he didn't swallow an foam.
> 
> I think the Kings train their pups to open zippers. :biggrin1: LoriAbigail's Cooper unzipped her sweater upon their first meeting. And now Maccabee unzipped his bed.


Nah, that's just a male thing...ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> ...He also learned that he could get his teeth into the marine vinyl, and pull it up off the floor. In the process, besides exposing the floor, he moved EVERYTHING inside the ex-pen around, spilled his water, etc. i got a vinyl flooring remnant from Home Depot, and that is heavy enough and stiff enough that it can't be lifted off the dloor by the most determined Hav puppy!


I got the vinyl from Home Depot too. So far, Toby has't chew on it. I have two beds that Pam made and they are fabulous, they also wash great.

Bumi's official bed is from Walmart, one of those Ortho something, they are foam with ridges on one side, the cover is fleece on one side and some cooler material on the other. I really like it. Since that one is officially Bumi's sleeping bed, Toby hasn't spend more than 3 minutes at any time on it. Now, the other two beds, no longer have zippers :croc: (Crocby AKA TOBY) broke them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> I got the vinyl from Home Depot too. So far, Toby has't chew on it. I have two beds that Pam made and they are fabulous, they also wash great.
> 
> Bumi's official bed is from Walmart, one of those Ortho something, they are foam with ridges on one side, the cover is fleece on one side and some cooler material on the other. I really like it. Since that one is officially Bumi's sleeping bed, Toby hasn't spend more than 3 minutes at any time on it. Now, the other two beds, no longer have zippers :croc: (Crocby AKA TOBY) broke them!


I have two of Pam's beds plus 3 of her crate mats too. I LOVE them!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Carefulove said:


> I got the vinyl from Home Depot too. So far, Toby has't chew on it. I have two beds that Pam made and they are fabulous, they also wash great.
> 
> Bumi's official bed is from Walmart, one of those Ortho something, they are foam with ridges on one side, the cover is fleece on one side and some cooler material on the other. I really like it. Since that one is officially Bumi's sleeping bed, Toby hasn't spend more than 3 minutes at any time on it. Now, the other two beds, no longer have zippers :croc: (Crocby AKA TOBY) broke them!


So far, Maccavee has not chewed on the marine vinyl, but it's only been 11 days.

We have 2 of Pam's crate mats, and both Maccabee and I love them. They seem to be comfy and they are easy to clean. Maccabee's expen bed is a donut bed from HomeGoods. Its lasted three days so far (longer than any other bed we've tried) and so far no damage.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> beds are fantastic, but often times some good ol' towels or soft blankets do just as well!! these little guys LOVE to make "nests"!!


I'm so glad I didn't get a bed yet for my cooper. I've only had Cooper for 10 days but towels etc are a much better option at this point. and, the washing machine seems to always to be going.


----------

